
Chrome 140 : Simple Twitter client for Chrome - nirmal
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdecnlepkfcnhkamehohfiomhlfofhbi/
======
nirmal
This was a quick extension I made to learn Chrome extensions and bring Safari
140 (<http://www.newsfirex.com/safari140/>), which I love, to Chrome in some
fashion.

------
cisforcody
I also missed the convenience of Safari 140 when I switched to Chrome. Much
thanks!

~~~
nirmal
Please leave a comment on the extension page to let me know how you like it.

